# Norco Range Killer B 2013



## be90 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo erstmal,
kurze frage an alle mit diesem bike hab einen netten thread gefunden (anderes forum und auf englisch)
wollte nur mal wissen ob irgendjemand sowas in der art bisher ausprobiert hat und wenn ja mit welchem erfolg.
link:
http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/long-er-travel-norco-range-killer-b-mod-850346.html

Gruß


----------



## Boris-C (26. Juli 2015)

Hab die Diskussion damals auch verfolgt... ich persönlich halte die Performance des Hinterbaus mit 160mm für ziemlich gut (allerdings habe ich den original Dämpfer auch gegen einen Vivid Air getauscht), selbst für Freeride-Einlagen.
Vorne habe ich allerdings auch ne Vengeance HLR mit 170mmm drin. Das Bike hat so eine gute Balance, mir gefällt der dadurch etwas flacher gewordene Lenkwinkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## be90 (27. Juli 2015)

ja so ein umbau eh nur mit einer gabel mit größerer einbaulänge wegen lenkwinkel hab immoment auch die vengeance drin mit 170 allerdings coil.


----------

